# What size shoe does your 4- and/or 6-year-old girl wear?



## Ammaarah

I have some cute slippers I'd like to give to my friend's daughters, but I think they might be too small. Then again, my 2-year-old has larger-than-average feet, so I'm basing it off her.

What size shoe does your 4- or 6-year-old girl wear? Is your daughter average size, small, or large for her age? TIA!


----------



## pixiepunk

my 4 yo dd measures about a size 10-10.5, so we bought her size 11 for her school shoes so they'd last. i think she's fairly average, maybe a little bit larger than some kids her age.


----------



## delphiniumpansy

My dd is 4.5 and has worn a 9-10 for over a year now. She has grown a lot in the past year and at 45 inches is very tall for her age. I am waiting for her feet to grow again soon.


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
I have some cute slippers I'd like to give to my friend's daughters, but I think they might be too small. Then again, my 2-year-old has larger-than-average feet, so I'm basing it off her.

What size shoe does your 4- or 6-year-old girl wear? Is your daughter average size, small, or large for her age? TIA!

At that age dd wore size 2s, but she has huge feet. She's 11yo now and wear's women's 9 1/2


----------



## Treasuremapper

My four year old wears size 12.5 and my five year old wears size 1 (they move up to the next level after size 13). Their feet are considered larger than average.


----------



## Daffodil

My DD is 4 3/4, and she wears about an 8 1/2. Her feet seem really small compared to all the other girls her age we know.


----------



## mclisa

my daughter is a small 4 yr old and wears a 7


----------



## the_lissa

My daughter is 3.5 and wears an 8-9. She is really tall for her age though.


----------



## amcal

My DD was 4 in June and she's in a 10.5 - 11, she's tall with a small frame. My 5.5 yo wears a 13 - 1 and she's tall and more of a medium build.


----------



## zeldamomma

When my youngest was 4, she wore a size 10. My 6 year old measures 12.5.

Kids' feet can vary a lot. I'd just ask her mom what size her feet are.

ZM


----------



## eclipse

My dd turned 4 in June and just had a foot growth spurt in which she literally outgrew every pair of shoes except her generously sized Crocs. I think she's now in 12 1/2, but she's tall with largish feet.


----------



## Amylcd

4 year old - size 10
5 year old - size 12.5 or 13


----------



## Ammaarah

Thank you all very much for the input!

Quote:

At that age dd wore size 2s, but she has huge feet. She's 11yo now and wear's women's 9 1/2
Sounds like me!


----------



## tinuviel_k

My daughter just turned four and she is a size 11.


----------



## Hannahsmummy

My 4 year old just grew into a US 10.5. It was weird since it was literally overnight that it happened!


----------



## pigpokey

My daughter is almost 4 and she wears an 11.


----------



## angelpie545

My younger daughter is 4 and she wears a size 11 to 11 1/2. My just-turned-seven-year old just went from a size 13 to a size 1-1 1/2.


----------



## tallmomma

almost 4yo dd: size 9
almost 6yo dd: size 12.5

both are tall and lean


----------



## coleslaw

My six yo just got measured for size 3!


----------



## eco_mama

Dd is 4 and wearing a 9.


----------



## mommyto3girls

My 4 3/4 year old is wearing a 10.5 or 11


----------



## LynnS6

OK, this just goes to confirm. My kids have big feet.

Our dd is 3 years 4 months and has outgrown her size 10.5 sandals, so she must be 11.
Ds is 6 and wears a youth sized 4.

No wonder our neighbors keep passing on shoes that don't fit! They gave us a whole bag of ultra cute shoes just a couple of weeks ago that were size 9 and 9 1/2. Dd hasn't worn a 9 since January!


----------

